# Personal Training During Officer Training (Phases I to IV)



## Roinston (27 May 2009)

Hello,

Before I apply to be an officer in the combat arms, near the end of this year, I want to know if officer cadets are given personal time and access to a full gym during all the phases of training.  The reason why I'm asking is because I'm into Olympic Weightlifting which requires regular practice and maintenance.  I'm applying for ROTP, so I want to train consistently - not 8 months out of the year.  If this topic has been discussed before, I apologize, and someone please direct me to the topic/posts I'm looking for (I've already searched for the answer).     

Thanks,

Roy


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2009)

You will take your phase training on bases with well-equipped gyms.  Do not, however, expect to be able to train regularly throughout all of your phase training - the course training demands on what little personal time you get will preclude that quite often.


----------



## Roinston (27 May 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply and information .

Roy


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 May 2009)

Roinston said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Before I apply to be an officer in the combat arms, near the end of this year, I want to know if officer cadets are given personal time and access to a full gym during all the phases of training.  The reason why I'm asking is because I'm into Olympic Weightlifting which requires regular practice and maintenance.  I'm applying for ROTP, so I want to train consistently - not 8 months out of the year.  If this topic has been discussed before, I apologize, and someone please direct me to the topic/posts I'm looking for (I've already searched for the answer).
> 
> ...



Here's another hint... be careful who you get paired up with during the defensive phase. If they have arms like inner tubes, be prepared for alot of digging.


----------



## benny88 (27 May 2009)

During Phase 1, you will not have much time for personal physical training.


----------



## Roinston (2 Jun 2009)

I'll try to make the best of phase I.
Again, thanks for all the information guys


----------



## rytel (25 Jul 2009)

In BMOQ, you won't have any access to a weight room except for maybe 4 sessions with PSP staff.

While you're on CAP in Gagetown, there is technically enough time in the evenings to go and do a consistent workout.  I fully intended to do it, but found I needed the time to help with cleaning and to prepare for the next day, and to get some freaking sleep.

There's time to go on your own in Arty Phase 3, unless you're busy studying.  I hear the Infantry guys are being beasted pretty hard on their Phase 3 though... and I haven't heard much from my friends on the armour and combat eng courses.

I've lost about 40% of my strength since starting basic a year ago, which is unfortunate, but I'll get it back once I'm off courses for longer than a month hopefully!


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Jul 2009)

I find that if you're of a high level of fitness, you will lose it on any basic career course... it's really not a bad thing though, and some people will call me on this, but use a course as a rest from your normal training. Well, unless you're doing a balls to the wall type of course, then you won't want to work out...


----------



## jeffb (10 Aug 2009)

rytel said:
			
		

> In BMOQ, you won't have any access to a weight room except for maybe 4 sessions with PSP staff.



This might depend on your course. On my BMOQ there was access to the weight room after indoc (week 4 or so). We could work out on weekends and in the evenings when we weren't in the field.


----------

